
Show HN: Fastlane – Uber for Mac - pontusab
https://fastlaneapp.co
======
pontusab
Hey everyone,

I’m Pontus Abrahamsson, the creator of Fastlane. Fastlane makes it possible to
book an Uber directly from your Mac.

I primarily built Fastlane because I love the process of developing products
that I actually feel a need of in my own life but also because I love Uber.
The project is fully open source on Github
([https://github.com/pontusab/Fastlane](https://github.com/pontusab/Fastlane))
and don’t hesitate to contact me if you have any questions or ideas.

------
pontusab
Fastlane is Trending on Product Hunt
[https://www.producthunt.com](https://www.producthunt.com), best day ever.

------
heavymark
I wish more companies built Mac menu bar apps. For companies who do it right
like Fantastical it's incredible helpful. I assume this Fastlane while very
helpful to the consumer won't last too long since Uber corporate will block it
very soon presumably.

~~~
pontusab
I agree! Uber will not block it due the fact that Fastlane using their public
API. [https://developer.uber.com](https://developer.uber.com)

------
alexbilbie
There's a naming clash here with
[https://fastlane.tools](https://fastlane.tools) which is a really popular set
of iOS development automation tools

~~~
pontusab
Yeah I noticed that too late.. but maybe change to UberBar ;)

